

Ask PG:  How many lines of Arc code is Hacker News? - iamelgringo

Just curious.
======
pg
2421, but a lot of that is back-end stuff no one can see.

~~~
bfioca
And some of it is for the AI who is learning by reading the articles and will
soon be self-aware.

~~~
a-priori
How do you know it's not already self-aware and posting here? How do you know
I'm not the AI?

* _suspense_ _

~~~
henning
Tell me more about "the AI?".

~~~
a-priori
You said earlier that tell me more about the ai.

